
Librarian Quietly Saved $4M, Left It to School Where He Worked - gscott
http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/librarian-quietly-saved-million-left-school-worked/story?id=41858903
======
mark212
He works his entire life and lives simply -- and the university uses his
bequest to buy a new video scoreboard for the football stadium. Sad!

